# Urban Coyotes



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Our neigbor who has 35 acres, 5 house to the north stopped three days ago. She is worried, as the 3 coyotes have been seen almost everyday, often chasing dear.

The day she stopped one had a deer by the back leg but the deer managed to kick it and get away. Her fear is the coyotes snatching up one of her little dogs.

I said I would get some traps out. He husband a brain and neuroligical surgeon stopped last night and asked when I was going to trap the coyotes. Apparently one was walking around the fence of the yard looking to get in. I explained to him as soon as todays rain goes away Ill get some traps out.

I wanted to wait until after the rain, just in case we get an an inch or more, I didn't want my bait holes to fill with water. I suppose I could of made a white PVC set, but IMHO in this case bait holes will work best.

Ill post pictures of the sets later.

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing what unfolds for ya!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

New experience for me Mark. I assume Urban yotes will come to urine and a bait lure like their wild cousins...not sure?

I called the Humane Society Shelter about adopting a house cat :tinykitball: or small dog for bait...but that would set me back $125.00 :twocents: ... I then explained I dont need a neutered cat or dog for yote bait s it will be on a leash. The lady got mad and told me it had to be neutered for me to adopt it, it was their policy. (yeah I am kidding) :roflmao:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd try bacon for bait all dawgs like bacon good luck post pictures


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

No way am I going to use my $4.99/lb hickory smoked bacon on some garbage dog! But they may get a tad grease. My only concern is we on the south side and raccoons and possums ffom Chicago are thick. Just my luck if I use bacon Ill have vagrants every time I check. Remeber a few seasons back and this chicago vagrant set up shop in my 1/4 built trapping cabin!









I am blabbing, just a great day for me. Ill the last window installed in the cabin. And I get to set some steel to see how the new urine I got from Andy Weiser is working. I have been smelling it in my garage for 3 months now!

If it were my friends and hey had nuiscance critters they would not mess around. They would get out the golden marlin fly bait and mix it witlh bacon grease as everthing likes bacaon as you stated. Its extreme but both raise pheasants and they put the mixture next to the pens when they see trouble. Skunks/possums fall dead in the pan, raccoons get about 5 feet and coyotes about 20 yards. Don't get any idea guys this is potent stuff, it contains Methomyl inseticide. Methomyl it is absorbed through the skin and if inhaled can kill small children, It is intended on for use on farms only and to use it in town is forbiden. Funny thing it won't effect hogs. We belive its because all hogs get wormer and they build up a resistance to Methomyl. Cant say?

Thanks for listening...Ill get some photos of the sets up today. Maybe this time tommorow their will be a yote. I cant say for sure. If it were wild yotes I would say 7-10 days is usual as they make their rounds. Urban coyotes however, may be in just one small area and 1-3 days may be all it takes??


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Pokey....

Heres the property looking from a SE corner.









So many places to make a set. Corner post, Lone trees, even a two wheeled trail. But in my years I think back and in my youth and I would set them all, they all look good or do they? It's was what I call hopeful trapping now-a-days.

What I look for now in corn country and pastures is pinch points and they are number one when I look at a field. A pinch point on a trail is ideal! Deer walk through these with caution but not coyotes, to them it just anothe part of the highway from one part of a field to another.









I really crowded this pinch point with two sets no more that 8-9 feet apart. One set on each side of the trail. I normaly look for a wider point but I think I am dealing with an adult and two juveniles in this case. Thus I believe if one is caught one will habg around. Normally I like 12-15 feet between sets on two wheeled trails. If the trail is not wide enough Ill stagger the sets instead of making them directly across like I did. The other reason I put them so clsoe is I have some really fresh urine. I mean its 6 weeks old or less and very pure. We have wet weather and that seems to drown the scent a tad in the mornings escpecially with a temperature inversion. Two sets with fresh urine close together will send the word loud and clear that these urban coyotes are not alone.

You can tell its early and I am not organized. I forgot my pan covers. However leaves are falling so I put some leaves under the pan to keep the dirt out.









What the heck I also covered one of the traps with nothing but leaves also. No dirt, just leaves. Almost like making a hay bale set but I used leaves instead of hay.

. During the season I seldom get a chance to experiment, I tell you its kinda fun using something like leaves as a trap cover. Note I use a dirty auger, so the dirt gets piled up in front of the trap. I smooth it out after I add the bait, and hole plug (trying sheeps wool this year) The reason I smooth it out after I add the bait is because if I happen to get sloppy and get some bait on the dirt, I can push it in the hole, I think this helps stop rolling.









Sorry I just looked at the photos and they are not the best. Angle is all wrong. Ill make another set in the AM and get some with a better angle.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

BTW...I learned today the coyotes ate one of the neighbors dogs Monday Night. All they saw was a flash heard a yelp and there was just two dogs. I feel bad I did not get to the yotes earlier.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great info Larry thank you the auger you used was it the new one you got if so how did you like to tite chains bud


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

yes it the new one and I like it. Takes about 15 seconds to auger a 2 inch hole. To make a bigger one maybe 30 seconds. Much faster then the old trappers trowl.

????? " did you like to tite chains bud" Can you clarify please for me please...??

Ill try to answer without clarifcation...I have always used short chains 6-8 inches. Matter of fact I just use the chains provided by the trap manufacturer, no extra swivels or links. I like to keep the yote anchored so it can't move at all.

These traps in the photo were bought used that is why they are so black and pretty and not rusted. The man before had them set up with a swivel on the base plate d ring, 8 inches of chain after that connected bu another swivel and 6 inches of chain. I added a 6 gauge button J-hook and stake ring.

That setup is not what I am used to for chain. But Ill see what haopens if a yote steps in the trap. I am no knocking the setup I am just wondering if the yote can jack the stake with 14 inches of chain on it. We'll see. Maybe it will work just fine. If so I learned something.

Traps in photo are #3 bridger offsets with dogless pans. I like this trap and N0 2 dogless offset. I dont' have the strenght I used to have and when puck the levers down on my knee I can flip the pan up witj my left finger and it catches first time always. Because its pre nightlacched I just push the pan down till I hear the click and its ready for action. Very fast and good for weaklings like me. No need for extra equipment like trap setters. BTW..

Pokey, I suppose if I were to start trapping Iowa again I would go to 4 coil traps. Iowa soil is not the sandy light soil of the plains. When Iowa clay/black soil its wet or slightly frozen it takes power to push the jaws up fast. But since I travel 8-15 hours west, I am okay for no with just single coils. Just poitned that out as I belive your soil is similar.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I met to say how did you like it and tite chains or good luck guess I need to proofread my post better and yes our soil sucks when I gets wet and freezes I bed in peat moss when it gets cold I should learn how to make wax dirt


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Pokey...

No problem I think I am worst tthe then you!

Heres an idea. Stop chipping frozen ground and worrying about freeze ups. Use hay for your sets. Instead of bait holes use a backing like a rock, bone etc. Place the bait under them and put some urine in front. Trap goes on top of a hay bed covered with hay. Or you can use a bone or PVC and make a t-bone set. Drive the bone in a tad or drive a stake and place a 1.5 inch pvc pipe over it. Place your lure in the PVC "afterf you add a filler like sheeps wool" or if you have a bone put the lure right in the knucle or in the center after you chipped out some morrow. Add urine at the base of both. Again, anyway you do it bed your trap in hay, offset 9-11 inches and cover your trap with hay just enough to make it disapear. Location is not near any trails or anything. Simply put in the center of a bean fieled or pasture.

Okay heres the deal with trapping urban yotes before the cold hits! Everything is running around from possums to raccoons. They raid your bait holes, tear out your wool plugs and then deposit fecal matter in the dirt backing. This is primarily due to my location next to timber , I suspected it and now its confirmed, no big deal. Like I said its a narrow pinch point also and yotes aren't the only critter using it.

Ill move the sets into the open now. May use PVC for a white steak as I am oput of bones till I get west. I may just put in a couple dirt holes also. Eitherway Ill learn something !

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Larry I need to study up on the hay set more I've watched a few videos on them but I still don't understand how to get a solid bed so the trap doesn't move when the Yote works the set I've got some Yote's around here that are hanging around to close lots of small dogs and I can not find time to call them when the wind is correct traps are working 24-7 i would like to call them but trapping them is fun too


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I will add more sets today. I am being plagued with the forest critters at my small pinch point. None-the-less you always learn. But we have good weather for at least a week Ill do some open field sets and one fence set with a good lure on top the post to get their attention.

Here's the damage this morning. Like out west with calves and cows I had a small deer licking the salt left from the yote urine. Because of the rain, urine chemicals like urea is washed away, then minerals like salt, iron etc, is left behind. Salt is salt to wild critters they all crave it. Notice how the light pawing is done to unveil it. Its very gentle almost like your hand on top a babies head trying to get it to sleep. So precise the trap pan and jaws are untouched. The picture does not reveal it, but in person you can see the tongue tracks as the soil on top of the hoof drag. The soil is smoothed from the ground licking.









Here's the culprit's print, a 2017 8 month old fawn! I know this because every time I enter the field their is a ratio of 10 deer to on 2 horse's. Yes you deer hunters there is one 185 incher I occasionally see.









Still amazes me the story these critters tell if you understand their needs, their habits and just pay attention. I can imagine how the Indians of this land could have so many Gods. It makes sense to me, the multiple Gods, as how can one god keep track of all that is going on in the wild? So much life to attend to for just one God, it must of been hard for Indians to become Christians.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I was computer communicating with Major Boddicker of CrtRCall fame just two weeks ago. He did a study on how long it takes to trap a yote. In the study over a two year period and some 130 or so yotes trapped; on average, it took 8-14 days. That is if the yote is not caught the the day after the initial set.

I agreed with Major and true to form Urban Yotes seem the same in my case. Although I felt like a newbie trapper and I almost moved my sets the first week as this is a new breed of yote; or is it? None-the-less, I stayed the course like I always have. It was tough and I had too keep telling myself each morning. after no activity " leave them be, don't add an ounce of fresh urine,lure or even re-bait" that is after each check the hole was decimated by possums and skunks. I had to tell myself " a yote is a yote...and they will come." Again it reminded me of being a newbie canine trapper all over again.

This morning staying the course paid off. As I approached the pinch point I saw the activity of nervous foot-held yote. I immediately thought and still believe it was one of the family groups pup. I say family group as it was reported there are three, two small ones and a big one. Note how close this pup is to the building...not good!









As for dispatch since I could not use a rifle. Also you new trappers here is some advise. First note how good of a foot hold you have, if its anything but the toes, walk right up to the yote and 9 out of 10 times they will lay down. At first the hair on their neck will flare, this is to make them look bigger. Once they know your not leaving they will lay down normally and hug the ground.

It is then when you get close and "lightly tap" the nose to knock them out. Once they are knocked out, Use your foot to pull up on the leg and roll them over. Then two blows to the neck and they are dispatched. No hemorrhaging during skinning as none is left from the neck blows.

Now if they don't lay down and its a toe hold , by all means shoot them! I use a shot to the chest. Again think about limiting hemorrhaging during during skinning. A body shot instead of a head shot leaves a small hole which doesn't require sewing per NAFA and it relives that tough skinning around the eyes and ears from a blood left shot to the head.

















Nose tap results, it was out just forgot to close its eyes! Hence the saying..."it had a dazed look in its eyes" haha









I cant say for sure if this one killed the neighbors dog or not. Its suspect though has the their house is just on the other side of the red building. Perhaps 40-60 yards away was where the dog was. None-the-less I am familiar with urban yotes from my 5 month stay in Tuscon. Seems once they get accustomed to people they have no fear. There is no doubt this one was accustomed to people.

I am especially concerned as small children play not far away on the walking trails and often tag along with their siblings when fishing the creek 50 feet from where this one was caught. It was reported one of the group has been observed with a mouth hold on a full grown doe's leg a week ago. I am not so dumb to think they would eat a child, I am however, wise enough to know they would attack one, and even a small bite mean rabies shots.

In closing the more I learn yotes the more steadfast my negative attitude towards them remains. No matter what experienced people say. Yotes and people do not mix well, and never will.









Ill reset after this weekends bad weather.....


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats on the success Larry! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr. Steinmann and Hassel thank you both.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyote Larry, trapping is something I have always wanted to try but here in Az you arent allowed foot hold


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s great Larry congrats bud


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mission on course and some good community service there, Larry.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

All I have to say. The murder of this yote bothers me. Perhaps it al boils down to me getting older and I cherish life more. I could give you a thousands reason I have considered my life long friend stopped me dead in my tracks and said " is the hide any good?"

Those words started the chain reaction of thoughts in my head. You see, other than harvesting the glands off the carcuss and collecting a tad of urine all I did was just kill beast.

I am trying to justify the kill with the loss of a dog and potential child attack. Both as Glen said is community service. Still this bothers me men as perhaps those are two good reasons.

Of the thousands of skins I have put in 51 seasons I have never had such thoughts. As before they were all justified because the animals were put to use. When I called I justified the fact that it is well documented and observed by me calves tails pulled off during berth is a terrible ordeal. In this case I killed a creature that had just figured out a simple way to survive. Survival by eating pet dogs which it seems like we have a few trillion to many in this world. In a few weeks I would have less thoughts I am sure as the hide would of been on a stretcher.

I am strongly considering using my catch pole on the next one, caging it and driving an hour away. Thanks for listing to my blabbing, I just had to let my thoughts be heard. You all are the best...Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice catch Larry , you are a braver man than me trapping that close to buildings and houses . The possibilty of catching someones pooch always is a concern for me .. it happened once to me and even tho the guy was trespassing and miles from the nearest house it haunts me to this day . As for catch and release , that is all personal preferance and a choice each of us has to make . I use to shoot coyotes all year long but now they get a pass til fur gets good . You provided a service that someone needed and are to be commended for that .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch, I bet the neighbors are happy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Larry, I know how you feel on the killing part nowadays. I also never thought of it, but my thoughts started changing with the loss of my wife and then my oldest son. It just makes you think about life all around you. Look now I sound like an old softie, I still call and shoot what ever I can get in. But my mind sees it all in a different perspective now. I still get excited when something comes in but I just dont get out as much anymore.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Each of us deals with our own feel'in's and thoughts about life and death--- do what ya gotta do.

Catch and release doesn't cure a problem animal--- its just moved and given to someone else.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed and all...I think its just age and time regarding my thoughts about killing.

Got your post as I was typing this Cat....Deep down I know I did the right thing, especially as close this yote was to mankind. It would be just a matter of time and it would be biting a person. Then the rabies shot start. You 100% correct anymore animals will be destoyed.

Another thing that got my attention this morning is the news announced we have a parvo break out in our county. I am pretty sure this yote had it. I say this as I have never observed a yote with such a sunken gut before. It was not defined at all. One would think this time of the year the yote would have a full gut as food is everywhere! Not to mention I usually have fecal droppings at the set or they come out after the death blow. Neither was apparent.

The suburban is getting washed with vinegar in the morning. Anymore coyotes will be dispatched and thrown in a plastic while I wear gloves and burned.

The set are will be abandoned and bleached in the AM with my garden sprayer.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Larry, thanks for posting the tip on killing quarry with a blow to the throat. We used this tip this weekend as a Fox we shot was spined and needed to be finished. Instead of blowing the hide up with another shot we were able to save the hide using your method! Thanks for Passing on the knowledge!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's a tip for skinning. Make yourself a skinning rope. Its a rope tied in a three foot loop or so.

Once you get the tail and rear legs moved down past the anal area and are ready to pull stop and use your rope. You do this by taking your rope loop doubling it back on itself and make an open rope clamp (cow knot) in one end.

Open the clamp up and slide it over the tail and legs to just below your anal cut all on the backside of the critter. Now pull it tight. Next put your foot in the hanging loop and you can use your body weight with your legs to pull down on the hide instead of your back and hands. Nice thing is both your hands are free to guide the knife to avoid nicking once you get to the lung area and front arm (leg) pits.

This method lets me skin a warm yote in 2 minutes. I also carry a dog chain and this chain lets me hang the yote on whatever is convenient. Both fit in my pocket. I like parachute cord the best as its small and cinches up better than the thicker nylon rope or clothes line rope.

Here is a photo taken from Wikipedia on a rope clamp (Cow hitch). instead of the pipe slide the clamp the hide would be bunched up.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A different neighbor stopped yesterday all excited. Evidently the night before at dusk he went out to start his walk and noticed his cat run to the house door. He looked up and saw a yote under street light. He said it just stood there and watched him for a few seconds. He was on the house sidewalk and the yote was in the middle of the street about 70 feet away. He claims it just looked at him, worried about the cat, he ran to the house door to let his cat in. When he turned it was gone.

He wondered if I caught anymore. I guess the words out? I didn't have the heart to tell him him I pulled my traps a week ago and there were no new reports from the original requester. So I said no.

I just returned from re- making the two pinch point sets and adding three more sets using the Suburban lights. One PVC pipe set with sheeps wool and lure and two hay mound sets with just a post in the middle with urine were the new sets. I left phone at home so no photos. Ill see I remember to take some this afternoon when I look the are over again for sign.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A local hero in the making.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen to me..."A hero is someone that through his/her own unselfishness risk their life to save another" I am not one but knew one in Nam.

I am just a concerned neighbor Glenn. As I know first hand how yote's operate and how they act near people.

Just last night I was explaining to the another neighbor about the yotes as they have a small dog. Right at that moment, a 11 year old you man walked his favorite dog a black colored miniature poodle past us as we stood on the curb. As I watched them walk away, I reflected how many times I have seen these two all summer long, just walking and enjoying each others company. A boy and his pup, nothing better.

That scene caused a story to come forward however. A decade ago or so, the cop that lived above me in my condo in Tuscon told me how his girlfriend was walking a white miniature poodle on a leash.Very similar I presume to the young man that just had past us. A yote came out of the scrub and snatched it, The dog being so small, she held the leash loosely with her fingers. In a blink of the eye their dog was taken into the nearby desert scrub and disappeared. This occurred at Star Pass Golf resort area.

Urban yotes, not a good thing!


----------

